#  Alternativmedizin >   Entgiftung nach Chemo >

## Kiki1968

Hallo,
mein Vater kämpft zur Zeit mit den Nachwehen einer Chemo.
Kurze Beschreibung der Krankheit:
Diagnose Plasmozytom Stadium 3a im Juni 2008
danach 3x Niedrigdosischemo
im Dezember 2008 Hochdosischemo mit anschließender Stammzellentransplantation
Alles ist gut verlaufen, Enlassung aus Krankenhaus am 2.1.2009.
Seitdem hat mein Vater starke Verdauungsprobleme und Schwächeanfälle. Die Ärzte schieben das auf die Nachwirkungen der Chemo (womit sie hoffentlich auch recht haben). Ich suche jetzt nach einer Möglichkeit der Entgiftung, die relativ einfach und von zuhause aus durchzuführen ist. Mein Vater hatte sich im Krankenhaus erkundigt, wie man dort über Entgiftung (evtl. mithilfe von Homöopathie) denkt. Dies wurde als Ulk abgebucht, so  dass er nun auch kein großes Interesse mehr daran hat.
Kann mir hier jemand ein paar "Standard- Entgiftungs-Tees-Globulis" nennen, die ich ihm besorgen könnte?
Für eine Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar. Gruß, Kiki

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Kiki, 
die Schwäche ist nichts Ungewöhnliches nach Chemotherapien. Da dein Vater offenbar kein großes Interesse an Globulis hat, brauchst du ihn nicht damit zu konfrontieren. Entgiften kann man genausogut mit Mineralwasser, Tee oder Saftschorlen. Die Giftreste werden damit aus dem Körper gespült. Es dauert allerdings einige Monate, denn die Chemotherapeutika lagern sich in sämtlichen Geweben ab. Achtet auf eine gute Ernährung, viel Flüssigkeit und etwas Bewegung, damit der Stoffwechsel angekurbelt wird. Die Leberwerte sollten noch einige Zeit kontrolliert werden. Zusätzliche Maßnahmen sind in der Regel nicht notwendig. 
gute Besserung wünscht Christiane

----------


## Virusinchen

Es gibt einen  Umweltmediziner, der sich mit Entgiftungen auskennt. Und zwar Dr. Kuklinski aus Rostock. Erkundige Sich mal darüber. In sehr vielen Foren wird er genannt ( positiv)
Grüße
Virusinchen

----------

